# Java fern on coconut husk at Petco



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone put one or more of these in their tanks? I've never really heard about coconut husk, does it deteriorate quickly or hold up pretty well? Thinking about getting a couple to put in my new NPT if I can find some that look decent...


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I have not personally used them but I have read they hold up well in aquariums.


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

In a documentary on AMC, they dug up coconut fibre from the 1400's {carbon dated} that been in the water on Oak Island. And that's how coconuts get to all those islands. It just last forever.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Awesome. I ended up buying one. You can't even see the coconut because it's mostly buried anyway. Glad to know it's not going anywhere soon


----------

